# Generador de funciones con Android



## papirrin (Ago 8, 2014)

Encontre este generador de funciones y quizas le sirva a algunos para sus proyectos, ya lo probe y esta decente...






lo pueden bajar demo del Play Store, o tiene un costo de unos 8USD aprox, lo buscan como waveform generator.

el maximo de frecuencia son unos 22KHz y supongo que depende de la calidad de cada dispositivo.

tambien hay un osciloscopio pero ese no lo he probado XD


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2014)

Hay algunos gratuitos. Para curarme en salud compré un adaptador bluetooth para auriculares de forma que no se pudiese romper el teléfono por una mala conexión. Lo que pasa es que haber comprado el mas barato...distorsiona bastante sobre todo ondas cuadradas, las senoidales salen bastante bien


----------

